# Lovely Mk1 in the sun



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Just another shiney TT, but I luv her.
Does she pass the test, & no I don't wish to lower her, may look abit better, but less practical. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

You need to take the roof off!! :wink:


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

wow, look at the deep shine... impressive... and very very RED


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

You said lovely mk1 in the sun, where is it then?

lol only joking yeah its alright i prefer modded ones myself.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice, Hoggy. Set of 3 red Forge hoses would set it all off nicely... 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking great H 8) 8)

you can't beat a bit of *red* 

Mark


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

needs lowering :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Very nice mate and the best colour of course 

Charlie


----------

